# Latest Group Photo



## Road Dog (Feb 13, 2010)

Put this group together this morning.


----------



## annie44 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow!  That is an amazing photo and some beautiful and interesting bottles!


----------



## glass man (Feb 13, 2010)

MAN I LOVE IT WHEN YOU TAKE PICS. OF YOUR BOTTLES! I TOOK SOME AND GOTTA GET EM ON!


----------



## nostalgia (Feb 13, 2010)

What a beautiful setup!

 The background really enhances the beauty of these bottles!

 Thanks for posting!


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks, I couldn't resist a pic after the snow we got the night before.[]


----------



## sandchip (Feb 14, 2010)

That background really shows 'em off.  Beautiful.


----------



## redbeardrelics (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome bottles and photo Road Dog ! 
 That galss is so whittled and wavy it looks like ice. I would love to see a close up of the green Davis & Miller cylinder, it looks just like the one TC and I dug in Balto back in the early to mid 1990's.


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice shot, RD. At least the snow is good for something [].  ~Jim


----------



## bottle109 (Feb 14, 2010)

like a winter bottleland, nice grouping!!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 14, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!! []


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 14, 2010)

I still need to get on of those green davis & millers.

 Chris


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Ya'll

 I got some of your pics saved Chris.[]

 Redbeard here is a close up of the Davis Bottle.


----------



## DJFALLS (Feb 14, 2010)

I set that picture as "background" on my desktop.  Love it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 15, 2010)

Best group shot yet,...Road Dog!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I meant to compliment you on your bottles and especially your pic last night, but became busy with the Corning glass thread,....                                 Way to go!.....Joe


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks DJ and Joe. Great Corning glass thread Joe. I can't quit looking at all the killer glass.


----------

